# Happy New Year



## Geoffrey Rea (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New Year to the whole UKAPS family.

Wishing you all a successful 2022 ahead and whatever your tank goals, bring us all along for the ride 🎉 🎊 🍾


----------



## DeepMetropolis (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New year too you, and everyone else here.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Dec 2021)

Happy new year to everyone🙂


----------



## KirstyF (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New Year guys n gals. Have a great one. 😊


----------



## Karmicnull (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year all. Long may the MTS continue!


----------



## The grumpy one (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year all


----------



## zozo (1 Jan 2022)

Best wishes all!... 😘


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jan 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Happy New Year to the whole UKAPS family.


And a Happy New Year to you too, Geoffrey. And everyone else!

JPC


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year to you Geoffrey and the rest of UKAPS!


----------



## pat1cp (1 Jan 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Happy New Year to the whole UKAPS family.
> 
> Wishing you all a successful 2022 ahead and whatever your tank goals, bring us all along for the ride 🎉 🎊 🍾


HNY everyone.


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year everybody and a big thanks to all the UKAPS admin and moderator's for keeping this forum going 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year and may all your scaping wishes (and otherwise) come true this year.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2022)

Hi all,





LondonDragon said:


> Happy New Year everyone


Traditional seasonal greetings to all as well.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Andy Taylor (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year to all, and a big thank you for the free help & advice.


----------



## Frenchie (3 Jan 2022)

Happy New year team!


----------

